# Magnesium in Milk of Magnesia



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I often read of people on this board who have been helped by taking magnesium supplements. However, I use milk of magnesia (maximum dose) on a daily basis. I know that only a portion of the magnesium in the milk of magnesia is absorbed. Does anyone know how much?I was wondering if an additional magnesium supplement would give me too much magnesium or if the milk of magnesia does not provide too much absorbable magnesium?Periodic bloodwork has shown normal results, including magnesium and other electrolytes.


----------



## nordattack (Dec 11, 2002)

Word of warning, you must not take milk of magnesia every day. It will destroy your digestive system and prevent you from ever being able to pass solid waste naturally. The milk is addictive and the digestive system will develop a dependence on it. You must find a diet that will allow you to be regular. The milk can be used on occasion, such as once every other week or at most once a week for short periods of time but no more. Your doctor should have told you this. Please be careful and read this warning about milk of magnesia."Hyperosmotic laxatives are a fast acting stimulant laxative. They encourage bowel movements by drawing water into the bowel from surrounding body tissues. This provides a soft stool mass and a rapid increase in bowel action. Action occurs within 1-6 hours and the evacuation is watery. There are two types of oral hyperosmotic laxatives: Saline & Lactulose. The Saline type (often called "salts") produces an osmotic effect mainly in the small intestine. Saline types are used for rapid emptying of the lower intestine and bowel. They are not used for repeated or long term correction of constipation. The Lactulose type is a special sugar like laxative that produces an osmotic effect in the colon. Evacuation of the bowel can be sudden resulting in "accidents". Care should be taken not to use these products during hours when access to restrooms may be limited. As with all stimulant type laxatives, Hyperosmotics are not intended for long term use because they over-empty the bowel thereby promoting laxative dependency. Overuse can lead to fluid and electrolyte imbalance and dehydration. Prolonged use dries out the colon lining, exposes nerve endings to damage, permits harmful bacterial growth (which can lead to infection), weakens intestinal muscles (due to lack of use), and destroys the defecation reflex (function is inhibited). Severe weight loss can also occur. Hyperosmotics administered to the elderly may result in diarrhea. Magnesium interferes with the effectiveness of many other drugs.


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

I've been taking it over 5 years now, and I have talked with several doctors and GI specialists. They have informed me that it is not dangerous, although it is not the best treatment. The information you posted is inaccurate. Osmotic laxatives such as M.O.M. are NOT stimulants. You can look on the label; it says in big bold letters, "STIMULANT FREE."True, I may be dependent, but I am not tolerant. In other words, the same dose does not lose effectiveness over time. The main risks (if one has no kidney problems) are dehydration or electrolyte imbalance. I drink plenty of water (not that I lose massive amounts), and periodic blood tests have shown normal fluid and electrolyte balances.Anyway, if anyone else can answer my question about the magnesium in M.O.M., I would appreciate it.


----------



## nordattack (Dec 11, 2002)

Milk of magnesia is a stimulant laxative in the sense that it stimulates the release of waste by drawing excess water into the bowel and in that manner stimulating peristaltic action resulting in quick elimination. You are correct that it is not a intestinal irritant stimulative like senna which can be very harmful over the long term. Sorry for the confusion. Though I suspect that magnesium supplements work just like M.O.M by attracting more water into the bowel. You should get more than enough from M.O.M but perhaps supplements might be a way to replace dependence on M.O.M. please ask your doctor. Here is some more info on it and some info on magnesium. What is milk of magnesia? Milk of magnesia is a saline type laxative. This means that the magnesia acts to pull a salt or saline solution into the intestines from the blood. This excessive fluid then provides a flushing or laxative action within the intestines. How long is it safe to take milk of magnesia? This medication is for the short-term relief of constipation and should not be used for an extended period of time. Prolonged use can result in bowel dependence. In smaller antacid doses, the product can probably be used safely for long periods of time. A physician's comment... Milk of magnesia is an old standby for treating occasional constipation. This and indeed no laxative, should be used long-term without a physician's evaluation of why the constipation is present. Even though unlikely, it is possible to take too much of this product and get too much magnesium into your body. Side Effects: Ironically, diarrhea heads this list. Other side effects include abdominal pain, nausea & vomiting, central nervous system depression (especially in people with renal (kidney) disease) or magnesium intoxication, which may be manifest by drowsiness, dizziness, other signs are depression and thirst.If our kidneys function normally, magnesium overdose is very rare, as any excess is simply excreted in our urine. Doses below 700 mg are considered safe.Those with defective kidney function, which makes it difficult to excrete the mineral, may be at a risk of overdose, for instance after long-term use of antacids or laxatives containing magnesium. Nausea, vomiting, myasthenia (weakening of the muscles) and low blood pressure are the first symptoms. Fatalities have been reported as a result of serious overdose of drugs containing magnesium, though not dietary supplements.


----------



## Cordy (Jul 1, 2002)

AD--i'm sorry you're not getting answers to your Q's. i'm not sure I know the answer, either. but I understand what you are asking. I'd like to ask you: why do you want to take extra magnesium in addition to your MOM? are you not getting the results you want?in the meantime, you might check out the thread that has about 31 replies entitled: side effects of magnesium.....I'm posting over there everything I can think of about magnesium plus the many questions I have. MOM and mag tabs are not the same thing, i know, but they DO both have mag, so maybe something said over there will provide insight for your situation. whatever happens, all I know is I TOO WANT ANSWERS! i want to understand all magnesium products, whether MOM or mag tabs or food with mag, whatever! bless you.


----------

